
This Chrome extension tells you if a book is at your library before purchasing - elicash
https://www.libraryextension.com
======
elicash
I have no affiliation here, but just came across it and was super excited that
it exists.

~~~
ohjeez
I've been using it for more than a year. It's _super_ useful!

I'm glad you highlighted this; I hope other people discover it.

